# [Résolu] Grub-mkconfig ne marche pas

## Fulgurance

Bonjour, je me permets exceptionnellement de poster le même poste en anglais et en français parce que je rencontre un problème très bizarre que je n'ai pas eu jusqu'à maintenant.

Je m'explique, j'utilise Gentoo depuis 2 ans sur mon PC portable actuel. Donc je connais bien ma config et j'ai l'habitude d'y installer Gentoo. Récemment j'avais supprimé Gentoo car j'avais besoin de tester quelque chose. J'ai donc commencer à réinstaller Gentoo sur mon PC, avec 3 partitions, une EFI, une pour le /boot et une chiffrée avec du LVM qui contient un volume Swap et un volume Root.

Tout s'est installé correctement, j'ai aussi installé grub avec succès MAIS lorsque je lance la commande grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, la commande tourne indéfiniment sans retourner une seule erreur. Et à moins de faire un CTRL+C, la commande tourne en boucle... Pourquoi ai-je ce bug ??? (je suis un peu désespéré)

Le pire, c'est que j'ai essayé d'installer une autre distribution pour voir d'où peut venir le problème. J'ai remarqué que ce bug survient dès que je fais m'installation avec du LVM et chiffrement. Si je fais de simple partition ça fonctionne normalement...

Emerge info (chroot):

```
(chroot) livecd ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.53 (python 3.6.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/hardened/selinux, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.28-r4, 4.5.2-aufs-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.5.2-aufs-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6700HQ_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16314520 total,   6494016 free

KiB Swap:   20971516 total,  20971516 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 31 Dec 2018 15:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 35f4591df05a0748eadbefb847a5d362803b7edb

sh bash 4.4_p23

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.6::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.13.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.14::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo, 2.31.1-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo, 8.2.0-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.20::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.28-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe -mmovbe -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mpopcnt -mavx -mavx2 -maes -mpclmul -mfsgsbase -mrdrnd -mfma -mbmi -mbmi2 -mf16c -mrdseed -madx -mprefetchwt1 -mclflushopt -mxsavec -mxsaves"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 bzip2 compat crypt cryptsetup custom-cflags custom-optimization cxx dbus device-mapper dhcpcd dri dri3 elogind experimental git glamor gstreamer hardened iconv initramfs ipv6 jack jpeg kde libtirpc lvm mp3 mp4 multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre phonon pie png policykit pulseaudio readline seccomp selinux semantic-desktop ssl ssp tiff udev udisks unicode vorbis vulkan wayland wifi wireless xattr xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr fr-FR" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Fstab:

```
/dev/nvme0n1p2          /boot           ext4            defaults                                0       2

/dev/mapper/System-Root /               ext4            defaults,discard,data=ordered           0       1

/dev/mapper/System-Swap none            swap            defaults,sw,discard,data=ordered        0       0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           defaults                                0       0

tmpfs                   /var/tmp        tmpfs           defaults                                0       0
```

Grub:

```
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y

# Default menu entry

#GRUB_DEFAULT=0

# Boot the default entry this many seconds after the menu is displayed

#GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

#GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""

#

# Examples:

#

# Boot with network interface renaming disabled

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0"

#

# Boot with systemd instead of sysvinit (openrc)

# GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line for non-recovery entries

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="dolvm crypt_root=/dev/nvme0n1p3 root=/dev/mapper/System-Root root_trim=yes acpi_osi=! acpi_osi='Windows 2009' keymap=fr quiet"

# Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)

#GRUB_TERMINAL=console

# The resolution used on graphical terminal.

# Note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE.

# You can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'.

GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
```

Last edited by Fulgurance on Sat Jan 05, 2019 11:02 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## darkducobu

Bonjour,

En qualité de n00b, je ne pourrais hélas apporter aucune solution au problème.

Ma démarche est de suivre ce post afin de monter en compétences avant de faire n'importe quoi sur mon PC en analysant des sujets techniquement intéressant.

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster

blkid

df -T

ls -R /boot

Tu as lancé quelle commande pour installer grub ?

----------

## Fulgurance

```
(chroot) livecd ~ # blkid

/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"

/dev/sda1: UUID="2016-07-04-02-56-54-00" LABEL="Gentoo-amd64" TYPE="iso9660" PTUUID="13d41d02" PTTYPE="dos" PARTUUID="13d41d02-01"

/dev/sda2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="0CD3-15CF" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="13d41d02-02"

/dev/sda3: LABEL="Gentoo Linux" TYPE="hfsplus" PARTUUID="13d41d02-03"

/dev/sr0: UUID="2008-05-06-12-26-42-" LABEL="U3 System" TYPE="iso9660"

/dev/nvme0n1: PTUUID="af07a707-b926-4ae1-958b-f867fe98ad06" PTTYPE="gpt"

/dev/nvme0n1p1: UUID="D220-2A28" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="c411b1a7-7563-4ac3-a4ce-9cfc3f46d01f"

/dev/nvme0n1p2: UUID="d27f3f88-b9c9-43e8-bd7a-f34c50c2ea6e" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="82d9fa71-ac6f-4165-84a4-fc0682eb18bc"

/dev/nvme0n1p3: UUID="64281910-46a5-48b9-8be5-9a27be460bb1" TYPE="crypto_LUKS" PARTUUID="2277fba5-52f2-40a2-9b29-715b4941b483"

/dev/mapper/CryptedSystem: UUID="nece1i-F9Sc-DX8f-onvx-An6x-80py-hF6Rzu" TYPE="LVM2_member"

/dev/mapper/System-Swap: UUID="87f63d10-ba1d-43c0-acc9-daa453ee9258" TYPE="swap"

/dev/mapper/System-Root: UUID="40556606-aebc-467a-bfe8-b1c1f83e47fd" TYPE="ext4"
```

```
(chroot) livecd ~ # df -T

Sys. de fichiers        Type     blocs de 1K Utilis�� Disponible Uti% Mont�� sur

/dev/mapper/System-Root ext4       458934464 6472260  429126476   2% /

/dev/nvme0n1p2          ext4          487634   35316     422622   8% /boot

/dev/nvme0n1p1          vfat          510984     132     510852   1% /boot/efi

cgroup_root             tmpfs          10240       0      10240   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

udev                    devtmpfs       10240       4      10236   1% /dev

shm                     tmpfs        8157260       0    8157260   0% /dev/shm
```

```
(chroot) livecd ~ # ls -R /boot

/boot:

config-4.20.0-gentoo  initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.0-gentoo  System.map-4.20.0-gentoo

efi                   intel-uc.img                              vmlinuz-4.20.0-gentoo

grub                  lost+found

/boot/efi:

EFI

/boot/efi/EFI:

Fulgurance

/boot/efi/EFI/Fulgurance:

grubx64.efi

/boot/grub:

fonts  grubenv  locale  themes  x86_64-efi

/boot/grub/fonts:

unicode.pf2

/boot/grub/locale:

fr.mo

/boot/grub/themes:

starfield

/boot/grub/themes/starfield:

blob_w.png        boot_menu_sw.png      README               terminal_box_n.png

boot_menu_c.png   boot_menu_w.png       slider_c.png         terminal_box_nw.png

boot_menu_e.png   COPYING.CC-BY-SA-3.0  slider_n.png         terminal_box_se.png

boot_menu_ne.png  dejavu_10.pf2         slider_s.png         terminal_box_s.png

boot_menu_n.png   dejavu_12.pf2         starfield.png        terminal_box_sw.png

boot_menu_nw.png  dejavu_14.pf2         terminal_box_c.png   terminal_box_w.png

boot_menu_se.png  dejavu_16.pf2         terminal_box_e.png   theme.txt

boot_menu_s.png   dejavu_bold_14.pf2    terminal_box_ne.png

/boot/grub/x86_64-efi:

acpi.mod              fshelp.mod                lvm.mod              reiserfs.mod

adler32.mod           fs.lst                    lzopio.mod           relocator.mod

affs.mod              functional_test.mod       macbless.mod         romfs.mod

afs.mod               gcry_arcfour.mod          macho.mod            scsi.mod

ahci.mod              gcry_blowfish.mod         mdraid09_be.mod      search_fs_file.mod

all_video.mod         gcry_camellia.mod         mdraid09.mod         search_fs_uuid.mod

aout.mod              gcry_cast5.mod            mdraid1x.mod         search_label.mod

appleldr.mod          gcry_crc.mod              memdisk.mod          search.mod

archelp.mod           gcry_des.mod              memrw.mod            serial.mod

ata.mod               gcry_dsa.mod              minicmd.mod          setjmp.mod

at_keyboard.mod       gcry_idea.mod             minix2_be.mod        setjmp_test.mod

backtrace.mod         gcry_md4.mod              minix2.mod           setpci.mod

bfs.mod               gcry_md5.mod              minix3_be.mod        sfs.mod

bitmap.mod            gcry_rfc2268.mod          minix3.mod           shift_test.mod

bitmap_scale.mod      gcry_rijndael.mod         minix_be.mod         signature_test.mod

blocklist.mod         gcry_rmd160.mod           minix.mod            sleep.mod

boot.mod              gcry_rsa.mod              mmap.mod             sleep_test.mod

bsd.mod               gcry_seed.mod             moddep.lst           spkmodem.mod

bswap_test.mod        gcry_serpent.mod          modinfo.sh           squash4.mod

btrfs.mod             gcry_sha1.mod             morse.mod            syslinuxcfg.mod

bufio.mod             gcry_sha256.mod           mpi.mod              tar.mod

cat.mod               gcry_sha512.mod           msdospart.mod        terminal.lst

cbfs.mod              gcry_tiger.mod            mul_test.mod         terminal.mod

cbls.mod              gcry_twofish.mod          multiboot2.mod       terminfo.mod

cbmemc.mod            gcry_whirlpool.mod        multiboot.mod        test_blockarg.mod

cbtable.mod           geli.mod                  nativedisk.mod       testload.mod

cbtime.mod            gettext.mod               net.mod              test.mod

chain.mod             gfxmenu.mod               newc.mod             testspeed.mod

cmdline_cat_test.mod  gfxterm_background.mod    nilfs2.mod           tftp.mod

cmp.mod               gfxterm_menu.mod          normal.mod           tga.mod

cmp_test.mod          gfxterm.mod               ntfscomp.mod         time.mod

command.lst           gptsync.mod               ntfs.mod             trig.mod

configfile.mod        grub.efi                  odc.mod              tr.mod

core.efi              gzio.mod                  offsetio.mod         true.mod

cpio_be.mod           halt.mod                  ohci.mod             udf.mod

cpio.mod              hashsum.mod               part_acorn.mod       ufs1_be.mod

cpuid.mod             hdparm.mod                part_amiga.mod       ufs1.mod

crc64.mod             hello.mod                 part_apple.mod       ufs2.mod

cryptodisk.mod        help.mod                  part_bsd.mod         uhci.mod

crypto.lst            hexdump.mod               part_dfly.mod        usb_keyboard.mod

crypto.mod            hfs.mod                   part_dvh.mod         usb.mod

cs5536.mod            hfspluscomp.mod           part_gpt.mod         usbms.mod

ctz_test.mod          hfsplus.mod               partmap.lst          usbserial_common.mod

datehook.mod          http.mod                  part_msdos.mod       usbserial_ftdi.mod

date.mod              iorw.mod                  part_plan.mod        usbserial_pl2303.mod

datetime.mod          iso9660.mod               part_sun.mod         usbserial_usbdebug.mod

diskfilter.mod        jfs.mod                   part_sunpc.mod       usbtest.mod

disk.mod              jpeg.mod                  parttool.lst         verify.mod

div.mod               keylayouts.mod            parttool.mod         video_bochs.mod

div_test.mod          keystatus.mod             password.mod         video_cirrus.mod

dm_nv.mod             ldm.mod                   password_pbkdf2.mod  video_colors.mod

echo.mod              legacycfg.mod             pata.mod             video_fb.mod

efifwsetup.mod        legacy_password_test.mod  pbkdf2.mod           videoinfo.mod

efi_gop.mod           linux16.mod               pbkdf2_test.mod      video.lst

efinet.mod            linux.mod                 pcidump.mod          video.mod

efi_uga.mod           loadbios.mod              play.mod             videotest_checksum.mod

ehci.mod              loadenv.mod               png.mod              videotest.mod

elf.mod               loopback.mod              priority_queue.mod   xfs.mod

eval.mod              lsacpi.mod                probe.mod            xnu.mod

exfat.mod             lsefimmap.mod             procfs.mod           xnu_uuid.mod

exfctest.mod          lsefi.mod                 progress.mod         xnu_uuid_test.mod

ext2.mod              lsefisystab.mod           raid5rec.mod         xzio.mod

extcmd.mod            lsmmap.mod                raid6rec.mod         zfscrypt.mod

fat.mod               ls.mod                    random.mod           zfsinfo.mod

file.mod              lspci.mod                 read.mod             zfs.mod

fixvideo.mod          lssal.mod                 reboot.mod

font.mod              luks.mod                  regexp.mod

/boot/lost+found:
```

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui cloche ...

Bah la même qu'à chaque fois: 

grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader-id=Fulgurance

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Grub info:

```
sys-boot/grub-2.02-r3::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="device-mapper fonts nls themes -debug -doc -efiemu -libzfs -mount -multislot -sdl -static (-test) -truetype" ABI_X86="(64)" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 -coreboot -efi-32 -emu -ieee1275 -loongson -multiboot -pc -qemu -qemu-mips -uboot -xen -xen-32"
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Et si tu enlevais le "-o blah", histoire d'en savoir plus sur ce qu'il fait et où il galère?

----------

## Fulgurance

Si je retire le -o, ca fait exactement le même bug ...

C'est tout le problème en fait, c'est que grub-mkconfig ne s'arrête pas, il ne finit jamais et il ne retourne aucun message d'erreur

----------

## Fulgurance

Je viens de trouver quelque chose.Quand j'emerge la version précédente du paquet lvm2, grub-mkconfig se met à fonctionner ! (avec des messages d'erreurs)

```
livecd ~ # grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Cr��ation du fichier de configuration GRUB���

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

Image Linux trouv��e��: /boot/vmlinuz-4.20.0-gentoo

Image m��moire initiale trouv��e��: /boot/intel-uc.img /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.20.0-gentoo

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

  Configuration setting "global/notify_dbus" unknown.

  Configuration setting "devices/allow_changes_with_duplicate_pvs" unknown.

  Invalid units specification

fait
```

----------

## sebB

Ca serait bien que tu poste sur ce forum tous les messages.

 *Quote:*   

> IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/lvm/lvm.conf' needs updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS
> 
>  * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files. 

 

Faut peut-être chercher de ce coté là?

----------

## Fulgurance

Non c'est un faux problème, emerge affiche ça parce que je venais juste de le réémergé de nouveau.

Comme je l'ai dit, c'est la version testing de LVM qui ne marchait pas avec grub, c'est résolu. (sauf en postinstall... bizarre)

----------

